# Flight pictures of bandit cockatiel



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Got some more flying pictures of bandit today!

Did a lot of calling her to fly to me from her perch so I could try and catch a photo of her front on..
haha my sister was home and probably thought I was mad saying "come here bandit, come on come here" haha







ignore the mess!



and I thought I'd share a cute picture of bandit doing her puppy eyes


----------



## Aussie (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow great images,


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

They are awesome! :woot:
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Oh my goodness i LOVE the puppy eyes!  Awesome
shots by the way! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikesmom (Mar 31, 2013)

Aww adorable


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Another nice job with the pictures. And Bandit is looking good too .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautifully done, Sarah!
Bandit is such a pretty little girl. *


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

She's so pretty


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are such awesome photos!! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wonderful flight shots! And you gotta love them puppy eyes!!!*


----------

